# Lake Pepin, MN 7-16-2011



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

We've been focusing a lot of attention on Pool 4 the last few days in anticipation for a friendly little Sat competition. My time on the water has paid off this week. We landed 3 fish over 27". Also lost 3 fish well over 25". The smaller fish were abundant as well (13" - 21"). I'm not even sure how many fish we caught in that size range. Today there were a lot of smaller fish to sort through.

Live bait was the key. For the most part Jumbo Leeches were the bait of choice. IF you can find them anymore. I've been told most bait dealers are running out of Jumbos.

A lot of fish came off of cranks in 19'-22' of water as well. The bigger fish definitely wanted live bait. They came out of 21'-29'.

The big girl is my PB (27.75"). It's been awesome catching multiple big fish in a couple days.

Congrats to Dave V as well for his personal best walleye of 27.5".


----------

